# Ladies, what moisturizers are you using on your face in the winter?



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I have skin that is really, really sensitive to the cold. I can only be outside for maybe 10 minutes in cold weather (and that's with no wind) or I get a rosacea type "breakout" (like hives). My skin is also just dry and flaky in the winter.....and it's not even that cold yet here!! (But it's coming tomorrow). 

I talked to my Arbonne lady last night and might order some things from there, but wondering what "drug store" products you like. Neutrogena moisturizer seems to be irritating my skin. Oil of Olay night cream is still good, but I'm all out so I'm wondering if there's something great I'm missing out on.

I'm 43 and have pretty good skin (genes) overall. Winter time is just tough.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

I got a free jar of some $200 stuff, I honestly didn't find it any better than what I could find at the drug store so I'm hesitant to try something fancier again. I get flaky too, I've been using Simple.Simple Skincare | Skincare Products from Simple I buy the package of cleaner, toner and lotion and it works good for me and was pretty cheap. Other stuff irritated me, some even gave me rashes, but this is good and works. When I remember I use it twice a day.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I have used everything imaginable from drug store brands to dermatologist brands. I can tell you that what works best for me is pure coconut oil. It's the best moisturizer I've ever used and it's inexpensive.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

I have used Merle Norman products most of my life and I love it! They have 10+ different moisturizers to choose from. They have a sensitive skin line, which I have used, but don't really need. I use lighter moisturizer for day and a heavier one at night. I use a scrubber and Merle Norman's version of a gentle soap in a tube to get rid of the flakies, then slather on moisturizer. They give out free samples of most things if you have a studio in your town.

It will cost about as much as Arbonne, but MN has been around for a lot longer. My mother used MN all her life. MN doesn't promote their products as natural.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm no expert at all, but there are only 4 moisturizers that I use and have always used since I was little. I have combination skin that is very dry in the morning and oily by the afternoon. I'm pretty fair and sensitive to many products that clog pores. In the winter I have to be extra generous with moisturizer in the morning.

1.) Aveeno - Clear Complexion
El Cheapo. I've used Aveeno products since I was 6. Use the moisturizer for simple, daily needs, if I have run out of my more expensive stuff. It does the trick without blocking my pores.










2.) Clinique - dramatically different moisturizing lotion
I stock up on this when I go to the mall (which is not often). My mother always used this moisturizer and I found that it worked on my skin, although I avoid using it during the summer because it's more "oily" in consistency. In winter, it's great as a morning moisturizer, because my skin's particularly dry at that time.










3.) Skinceuticals - Pore minimizing moisturizer
The expensive stuff, my ultimate favorite, very good for anyone that is normally allergic or sensitive to moisturizers or perfumes. No perfumes, no smells. I love the Skinceuticals brand and also use their toner, which is very mild but effective.










4.) Collin - Bota-Peptide eye contour
I use this specifically for my eye lids and under my eyes. Once in the morning, once before bed. It was recommended to me about a year ago by a dermatologist because the skin around my eyes is very thin, which makes eye makeup application a pain. I also have that Mediterranean "punched-in-the-eye" looking dark circles. This has done wonders for tightening the skin around my eyes and has actually helped to eliminate my mid-30s crow feet. OK maybe not eliminate... but alleviate...


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I have rosacea... My skin is very sensitive to any chemicals. I use all natural moisturizers, stuff from Aubrey Organics, Pacifica. Stuff you can find at Whole Foods. Or I get burning, hives, etc!


----------



## Imovedforthis (Dec 18, 2015)

oil!! like any kind of oil.... coconut oil- I do love! 

I love coconut oil, use it for my face and hair. Actually haven't had any in months but I so need to get some! I have acne scars and it helped those to start healing... which was weird.

I am also a fan of Argan Oil... yes the one for hair haha they have a face one that has gold flakes in it and I LOVE IT... 

but yes, these all leave your face oily... 

there is a cream from Avon, that after 15 years, I still think IS THE BEST for reducing and diminishing wrinkles and mouisturizing your face... can't remember what the name is but it's one of the Anew creams... like 32$ a bottle, so worth it though. 

I've recently been trying the really expensive creams (just to see) and I still think Argan oil, Coconut oil and that Anew cream is way better.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Off brand cetaphil. My dermatologist gave it the green light.:smile2:


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

I have extremely sensitive skin - sensitive to chemicals and to fragrance. I like Cetaphil but I can detect a scent and it makes my eyes water and turn red. For 30 years I have used Clinique. The yellow moisturizer comes in two types, the DDML+ and the DDML gel, which is oil free for oily skin (I have a hugely oily forehead and nose but there have been times my cheeks would be dry and tight) but very highly moisturizing. The DDML formulas are light and sink in, they're not thick. But I don't use the yellow moisturizer exclusively; I put on the gel one in the morning with a serum I use. 

Clinique has a line called Moisture Surge, and I use that in the pink formulation. They have one for oily skin and one for very dry skin. I don't use the one for daily use, in the bluish-colored jar, that is white, because it has SPF in it (I can't use SPF, so I use an umbrella in the summer for my SPF). My niece also has bouts of really dry skin and she uses the DDML and the pink Moisture Surge; it calms her skin down nicely and really provides her with comfort. There is the Moisture Surge Intense Fortifier, and there is a fabulous overnight "mask," which isn't thick and gooey but sinks right into your face, and it makes my, and my niece's, skin soft and moisturized and comfortable. 

They also have a line called Repairwear, which is fabulous, with several options for day or night. It has a little retinol in it but it doesn't have the stinging peeling effect of Retin A; you'd never know it has retinol in it (most over the counter formulas with retinol don't have enough to be even noticeable, and Clinique is no different).


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I use natural oils that you find in a health food store..i.e. argan, tamanu, grape seed etc. My skin is oily and prone to breakouts and since I started using these my skin does not breakout anymore. They do not make your skin oily...use them at night then wash face in the morning. For breakouts use 100% pure tea tree oil. They will not make you break out because there is nothing in the oils but pure oil no fragrance, etc. 

Stuff you buy thru Arbonne, etc. is over priced and contains tons of junk in it.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I have very sensitive and pretty good skin at 41.

I use a Peter Thomas Roth spf moisturizer that I get at Sephora at Pennys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

I have nothing to contribute, but I'm enjoying the recs. I've never had much problem with dryness in my face, so I just use regular lotion. That may change as I get older, though, and I really need to start using the face lotion with the SPF. What I HAVE noticed, now that I'm well into my 30s, is that the skin on my LEGS gets very dry in the winter. I'm slathering lotion on those b!tches like it's nobody's business.

This thread reminded me of this picture, which I printed and distributed to everyone in my office last winter:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm a Ponds guy.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

bandit.45 said:


> I'm a Ponds guy.


Hey, my gramma used Pond's cold cream her whole life, and I remember giving her kisses and her skin was SOOOO soft and she hardly had any wrinkles. 

Do you have wrinkles, @bandit.45?


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

FeministInPink said:


> I have nothing to contribute, but I'm enjoying the recs. I've never had much problem with dryness in my face, so I just use regular lotion. That may change as I get older, though, and I really need to start using the face lotion with the SPF. What I HAVE noticed, now that I'm well into my 30s, is that the skin on my LEGS gets very dry in the winter. I'm slathering lotion on those b!tches like it's nobody's business.
> 
> This thread reminded me of this picture, which I printed and distributed to everyone in my office last winter:


I've seen this and it's so me. I will never be able to ski again in my life unless I want to look like a freak the next day! 

I think I'm going to order some of the "Calm" line from Arbonne for daytime use, and try Coconut Oil at night. Right now my skin looks extra bad (dry/flaky) because I've had about 100 tissues up against it today because I have a cold. Ugh. Thankfully I do not have to look good for anything this week. 

Thanks everyone for your suggestions!! (I have some of that Aveeno moisturizer so I'm using that now instead of Neutrogena until I get my other stuff and my skin is not "red" at least)


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

TeddieG said:


> Hey, my gramma used Pond's cold cream her whole life, and I remember giving her kisses and her skin was SOOOO soft and she hardly had any wrinkles.
> 
> Do you have wrinkles, @bandit.45?


Are you kidding? My crow's feet have crow's feet.


----------



## jescojojo2 (Dec 13, 2015)

Lancome Genifique ! Fabulous


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Lard. What about good old lard?


----------



## sally40 (Aug 7, 2015)

FYI I love, love reading makeup and skin care reviews on ULTA's website and/or on the website called "MAKE UP ALLEY", or even the Sephora site. So fyi check out some of the moisturizer reviews -- you can even sort the reviews by AGE or by skin type of the reviewer. This has helped me rule out brands that review poorly. Also, I agree with the poster who likes Merle Norman lotions -- they are nice!!


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

sally40 said:


> FYI I love, love reading makeup and skin care reviews on ULTA's website and/or on the website called "MAKE UP ALLEY", or even the Sephora site. So fyi check out some of the moisturizer reviews -- you can even sort the reviews by AGE or by skin type of the reviewer. This has helped me rule out brands that review poorly. Also, I agree with the poster who likes Merle Norman lotions -- they are nice!!


I agree, good reviews on ULTA, and sometimes Sephora. I will also look for reviews on Amazon.


----------



## 13ofinfidelity (Dec 30, 2015)

I use mary Kay it's the best out there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

I haven't found one that works for me yet. It seems that my skin goes through phases/changes so even when something does work, it doesn't work long term. I get hormonal acne on my chin from time to time so whatever I put on my chin, my acne problem only gets worse. 

The dry winter weather here in SoCal is kind of brutal for my skin. I've tried Clinique, Lancome, Smashbox and many other brands for dry and combination skin but my forehead is always dry.


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

Lubriderm
Eucerin
Lanolin


----------



## Zanne (Dec 7, 2012)

.


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

The whole CeraVe line!

CeraVe > Home


----------



## fitchick1961 (May 5, 2015)

Lancôme is good, but very expensive. I like boots #7 nighttime moisturizer, the lift and luminate, the day cream seems greasy, so I use the night one, all the time. It is non-greasy, absorbs well. I've tried tons, lol.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

This is not a daily moisturizer, but I just found out about this product last night when I commented on my cousin's photo on FB - he lives in Maine and posted a pic after a 7 mile run in the snow, with a beard full of icicles. He recommended this product for skin that is sensitive to cold. He said a lot of skiiers use it. 

Dermatone | Skin Protection Products Since 1981. - Dermatone


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Lard. What about good old lard?


*Damn, Bandito! I didn't know you came from Arkansas! Hell, your crows feet having crows feet is about as remarkable, as my wrinkles having wrinkles is!

BTW, speaking of lard, those four-footed "lard-bearers" are back on the move again since the drought went away! Come take a few of them out for me and we can contribute them to the "TAM lard consortium" for all of these fine TAM ladies to share and to enjoy! *
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

If my skin is chapped and irritated from sunburn or windburn, I use Neosporin. I, too, have sensitive skin and have had hormonal breakouts my entire life, so the Neosporin works well - doesn't cause breakouts and completely clears up the dryness.

After so many years of problems, I was surprised to find some years ago that the Victoria Principal line worked for me. Deals with the dryness, not greasy, and I don't break out.

Also, for women who have hormonal breakouts around their mouths, be careful of the lipstick/lip gloss you use. This can really worsen the problem. Clinique was a real irritant for me in this regard.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

karole said:


> I have used everything imaginable from drug store brands to dermatologist brands. I can tell you that what works best for me is pure coconut oil. It's the best moisturizer I've ever used and it's inexpensive.


I second the recommendation of pure coconut oil. I like Nutiva brand because I also eat it, healing from the inside out! OP, I also get the rosacea flare ups from cold weather, and coconut oil seems to be very good for protection. I also like pure jojoba oil and sometimes use that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

I am a tad old but I like revitalift (sp).... Doesn't lift a dang thing but feels good on my skin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nisha_30 (Jan 24, 2016)

Try Aveeno moisturizer with SPF 15. its of jonhson n johnson, very mild n good for sensitive. I am using thats


----------



## scenefulmemories (Jan 25, 2016)

I usually use a product called night shift by julep (an overnight sleeping moisture mask) but I've been lotioning my face with this cocoa butter petroleum jelly lotion from dollar tree.

just a plain signature, that's all.


----------

